# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Octopus/Octoplus جــديــد Octoplus Shell Software v1.0.8

## gsm_bouali

*Octoplus Shell Software v1.0.8 Release Notes:*  
 * Improved speed of the main software.
* Improved phone selection from the list.
* Improved help files download manager.
* Made other minor improvements.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

